# E.Merckx GXM Carbon frame vs. C50



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I have heard nothing but GREAT things about the Merckx Team SC but not too much about their carbon frame. It sure looks nice. I love the way Aluminum feels feels but I may have to venture into the world of carbon for my next frame. I have always compared all other carbon frames with the gold standard- the C50. Anyone ridden both the C50 and the GXM?? Please compare and contrast. Ride ON!!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*certainly exclusivity points for the GXM*

My guess is Eddy probably outsources his carbon frames to other manufacturers (and god forbid if it's in Taiwan) except with his geometries. Since his carbon credentials are puny compared to Ernesto, I'd go for the C50. 

Disclaimer: I have not ridden the GXM so take it for what it's worth. 



Ride-Fly said:


> I have heard nothing but GREAT things about the Merckx Team SC but not too much about their carbon frame. It sure looks nice. I love the way Aluminum feels feels but I may have to venture into the world of carbon for my next frame. I have always compared all other carbon frames with the gold standard- the C50. Anyone ridden both the C50 and the GXM?? Please compare and contrast. Ride ON!!


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

*Merckx carbon origins*



elviento said:


> My guess is Eddy probably outsources his carbon frames to other manufacturers (and god forbid if it's in Taiwan) except with his geometries. Since his carbon credentials are puny compared to Ernesto, I'd go for the C50.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not ridden the GXM so take it for what it's worth.


According to Merckx, the carbon frames are made in Italy by a composites company called Oria. They look really good, but no one I know has ridden one. I think they are very rare. The only ones I've seen in the flesh -- so to speak -- were at Interbike (and I live in Las Vegas and was able to sneak in).

I adore Merckx bikes, and ride a Team Sc, but would be hard pressed to choose the Merckx over a C-50/40, which has been the gold standard in carbon race bikes for a decade.

Good luck finding someone who's ridden one.


----------



## Bittersweet (Jan 19, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> I have heard nothing but GREAT things about the Merckx Team SC but not too much about their carbon frame. It sure looks nice. I love the way Aluminum feels feels but I may have to venture into the world of carbon for my next frame. I have always compared all other carbon frames with the gold standard- the C50. Anyone ridden both the C50 and the GXM?? Please compare and contrast. Ride ON!!


I would reach out to Brendan Quirk at www.competitivecyclist.com. They sell both Colnago and Merckx and a lot of high end machines. Read the descriptions of the AXM, MXM, 3XM (not aware that there is a GXM as you reference above) as well as the C-50. Finally, give Brendan a call. I have found him to be a very straight shooter in discussing which model he likes over another and why. Also consider that the geometries in general of a Merckx and Colnago are quite different. What you'll find is that fit is of far bigger importance than anything.

I would also look into a Parlee. You can get these direct from www.parleecycles.com or Hampsten Cycles sells them with their logos on them. (this is Steve Hampsten brother of Andy Hampsten Mr. Giro d'Italia fame). Tyler Hamilton also rode one in the Giro badged as a Look. Great reputation and can do a complete custom.


----------



## kimbottles (Oct 3, 2003)

*AXM vs C-50*

I ride both bikes. They are both great rides. I feel the AXM is slightly superior in that it is just as stiff (if not stiffer) than the C-50 and more comfortable. I have always enjoyed the Merckx geometry (I have a MXLeader, an EX Titaninum and now the AXM). The AXM has the same comfortable feel that I get out of my other Merckx frames. The AXM is also more stable at very high speeds downhill (80 KPM). Riding down from Hurricane Ridge near Port Angeles, WA, the AXM is the clear winner. However the C-50 has a quicker feel to the steering so for a Crit I might pick the C-50 over the AXM. The C-50 feels higher strung than the AXM, sometimes that is fun. Other times I prefer the rock solid stablity of the AXM. They are both great bikes, you would not go wrong with either. The AXM is somewhat rarer and many people have no idea what it is. That can be fun at your local century. Feel free to ask specific questions and I will try and respond. BTW, they both weigh 17.4 pounds as I have them currently built up. Both are 60cm frames.
Kim Bottles - Bainbridge Island, WA


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I've owned a Team SC and ...*

now own an MXM (used to be called a GX2) and I feel the Team SC is a much better ride overall. A newer carbon Merckx is called the AXM and I don't know about that one. The MXM is comfy but a little too flexy in the front end IMHO. Doesn't have the same reassuring feel I got with the SC.


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

I've heard that certain carbon Merckxs described as flexy. I attribute that the Easton fork one or two of the models. Maybe your shop could swap for a Reynolds Ouzo Pro - the gold standard in carbon fork stiffness (assuming the rake is the same).


----------

